# Great Price on Bellies FYI



## oregon smoker (Jan 28, 2015)

Just an update , I was at a Cash & Carry (smart and final) and they currently have frozen bellies (skin On) at $ 2.49 lb average 15lbs (for any that might be able to take advantage) my first two buy were in the $3.29lb range. open them and many have great meat to fat ratio it appears. plus they are dated, my last one was only a week old from processor.

.

now have that stacked40lbs +or- waiting on sale of loin (Canadian) and thanks to all the advice and information available here I will be doing this shortly, will update with Q-view

many years of smoking everything it will be the first bacon, if it was not for this neighborhood I still would not be where I am at and so again thank you all for the help and encouragement.

Tom


----------



## tropics (Jan 28, 2015)

Check out Pops Brine for the Bacon made my first batch last Sunday


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 28, 2015)

I have a belly from Cash & Carry sitting in Pops brine. Another long 13 days before it goes on the smoker....may grab another one next trip to town.


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 28, 2015)

it was a post to let everyone them availability to the sale. ultimately I will do a brine as well as a dry rub due to our needs then compare my wife is very sensitive to sodium but I have gotten way much help in this endeavor (too many to thank) but thank you. will post as we go.

Tom


----------



## dave17a (Jan 31, 2015)

Locked in pretty close to that price Experiment.. Going to to do 6# increment different  flavors. Third year making. Tired of giving away. Cost ya some bucks. Good luck. Oh, had a co-worker said would buy a belly, gave him some wild
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  plums for his brandy makin. Didn't even get a taste.


----------



## gary s (Jan 31, 2015)

Good price,    Post pictures

Gary


----------

